# Baby's day out



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

A few months ago I took a Snouty out to play in the park a bit.

He enjoyed the swing



















But the slide wasn't really his thing


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

mg: can you do that.....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh your south africa... my god you'd get a slap if that was in the UK!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Mate, I would probably do it in the UK too 
People aren't really my thing


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

In Africa you can.

No merry-go-round?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

He struggles with inertia


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol2: thats brilliant!

In the UK the council would have a fit - aaahaha thats awesome. 

*seriously considers moving to a less tight a*sed country...*


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics nice one


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's brilliant:no1:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I just hope he got an ice-cream after behaving so well! :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

:lol2: loving the pics


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww.....Sweet!

Did he cry when it was time to go home?


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

I *want* to go to that park :lol2:


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

those swing pictures are adorable :flrt:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Am I missing something here? 
Dangerous animal in a public park and no one is getting on there high horses and chasing him out the forum with his tail between his legs?

I'm dissapointed in you RFUKers! xD


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pics there love the one in the swing


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Dangerous animal in a public park and no one is getting on there high horses and chasing him out the forum with his tail between his legs?
> 
> I'm dissapointed in you RFUKers! xD


 
Lol, unusual huh.


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can see how you got the name Martin.

At least they are supervised.I wouldn't let my "kids" out unsupervised in our park.You don't know what dangers are lurking around each corner:lol2:.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Am I missing something here?
> Dangerous animal in a public park and no one is getting on there high horses and chasing him out the forum with his tail between his legs?
> 
> I'm dissapointed in you RFUKers! xD


Err........... South Africa? Animals like this in this country as native fauna?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> Am I missing something here?
> Dangerous animal in a public park and no one is getting on there high horses and chasing him out the forum with his tail between his legs?
> 
> I'm dissapointed in you RFUKers! xD


This snake was captured near that park.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

:lol2:


----------

